# Poor Barney!!!!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sounds like how Cosmo acted when Samson, Aleesha and I went to Oregon for the weekend.... I've decided that if we ever do a trip like that again, we'll chance it and see how Cosmo does in the car.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Sounds like how Cosmo acted when Samson, Aleesha and I went to Oregon for the weekend.... I've decided that if we ever do a trip like that again, we'll chance it and see how Cosmo does in the car.


Oh I bet he does well Rick. You have had him long enough now, that I am sure he will do well. Just get him used to the car and take him on short rides to get him used to it. 
Oh the look on Barney's face just breaks your heart. So I am sure that Cosmo felt the same way when you guys left him.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell is looking the same way. My daughter is in Arizona with her grandparents. She'll be home Tuesday evening that will be a full 2 weeks she was gone. I've put ehr on speaker phone several times to talk to Tinkerbell so now when my phone rings that particular ring (special so I know it is her) Tinkerbell grabs a toy and runs to the phone.

I hope your dad is doing ok.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Tinkerbell is looking the same way. My daughter is in Arizona with her grandparents. She'll be home Tuesday evening that will be a full 2 weeks she was gone. I've put ehr on speaker phone several times to talk to Tinkerbell so now when my phone rings that particular ring (special so I know it is her) Tinkerbell grabs a toy and runs to the phone.
> 
> I hope your dad is doing ok.


They are so funny when the phone rings. They run to see me answer it and sit there waiting to see if the phone is for them basically. LOL!!!!! They just are too funny. Poor Tinkerbell. I bet that furbaby will be glad to see your daughter.
My dad is doing better but has a ways to go yet. Thank you for asking.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Oh I bet he does well Rick. You have had him long enough now, that I am sure he will do well. Just get him used to the car and take him on short rides to get him used to it.
> Oh the look on Barney's face just breaks your heart. So I am sure that Cosmo felt the same way when you guys left him.


It was almost as bad, leaving the forum for a weekend. It was during our trip that the CG people all signed up here. We had stopped at a Starbucks on our way home, and I logged on to see the forum was going nuts.....


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Poor Barney is so depressed. He is just not himself. My dad is in the hospital and Barney, even though he loves Brinkley, is just not into playing. He has my dad's slippers and sits on the bed looking out the window hoping he will see my dad. It breaks your heart. I had my dad talk to him today on the phone and he went nuts. They are so funny. My dad misses him as much as he misses my dad. Brinkley on the other hand, lol, just rolled over on her back when she heard my dad's voice and wagged her tail. I think she expected a belly rub through the phone.


 
Donna, first of all i hope your dad is doing better and gets out of the hospital soon. poor Barney, is there anyway you can bring him to the hospital to see your dad? i know at our hospital sometimes they will give lobby privilages(SP? very tired) then maybe your dad can go outside and see Barney. Denise


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> Donna, first of all i hope your dad is doing better and gets out of the hospital soon.


I agree.....stupid me skipped over that part of your post..... How's he doing?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

But it was a good nuts.

Tinkerbell will be so glad, butthen so will I. Normally if my daughter is on vacation somewhere without me I am working during the day adn i find lots of things to do in the evening...shopping, eating out, movies. This time I'm unemployed and broke. So I'm sitting at home. moping with Tinkerbell.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> Donna, first of all i hope your dad is doing better and gets out of the hospital soon. poor Barney, is there anyway you can bring him to the hospital to see your dad? i know at our hospital sometimes they will give lobby privilages(SP? very tired) then maybe your dad can go outside and see Barney. Denise


Thanks for the idea Denise; but my dad is on strict bed rest and is in isolation. He is septic from a bacterial infection when his stent was put in so he really cant have Barney come. But a great idea. Thanks so much.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> But it was a good nuts.
> 
> Tinkerbell will be so glad, butthen so will I. Normally if my daughter is on vacation somewhere without me I am working during the day adn i find lots of things to do in the evening...shopping, eating out, movies. This time I'm unemployed and broke. So I'm sitting at home. moping with Tinkerbell.


Oh that is no fun. Then I certainly do hope for sure you come to Ryleys Run. You deserve a fun weekend and believe me, it will be.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I agree.....stupid me skipped over that part of your post..... How's he doing?


He is doing better. He was not aware and I still dont think he is aware of just how sick he was and still is. He is responding to the antibiotic which is heavy duty. Vancomycin IV and a few other drugs to keep him going. He got nervous today when our priest came in to give him the Sacrament of the Sick. I told him they do that to everyone who is going to have surgery the next day. This is a man who has never been sick a day in his life since 1951. So its a tough road.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Thanks for the idea Denise; but my dad is on strict bed rest and is in isolation. He is septic from a bacterial infection when his stent was put in so he really cant have Barney come. But a great idea. Thanks so much.


Donna, sorry to hear that about your dad. just curious about the bacteria and his isolation. i have two in mind. sorry but thats the nurse in me coming out. i hope your dad is back to his ole self soon. Denise


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Rick,if he does well on a short trip,he will do well on a long one.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i hope your dad gets on the mend soon. and, just think, how much more comforting it is to your dad to know that Barney is being well cared for. i'm sure that is helping lots.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been wondering how Barney has been doing through all of this. I love that dog. I'm glad for the updates on your Dad. I hope he's out of there soon and fully recovered.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your dad, Donna. I hope Barneys buddy is out of the hospital soon and can give him some real belly rubs and not just the telephone kind.:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Donna I am so sorry to hear your dad is ill. Sending lots of prayers his way for a speedy recovery. Dogs amaze me. Barney clearly feels the loss of his presence, poor fella. Please know you will all be in my thoughts. Hopefully Barney will have something to celebrate very soon. I know how much he misses his dad! Hugs to all!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww....poor Barney. They certainly can sense when things are not "normal". I hope your dad has a speedy recovery. ((((hugs)))) to Barney...and Brinks...and you too of course!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope your Dad recovers quickly, I'm sure he'd much rather be home with Barney. Are you close enough to the hospital that you can make sure they take good care of him? 

Sweet Barney, he got attached to your Dad really fast didn't he? He'll be in heaven when he comes home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you ever need to be in the hospital, Donna is the person to have as an advocate. She knows her stuff!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor Barney...... I hope your dad gets better real soon Donna.....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor Barney....I'm sure you're giving him a little extra lovin', Donna.

Hope the Vancomycin works its magic and your Dad is out quick, isolation would be NO fun, no hospital time is good!
Take care, sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> I hope your Dad recovers quickly, I'm sure he'd much rather be home with Barney. Are you close enough to the hospital that you can make sure they take good care of him?
> 
> Sweet Barney, he got attached to your Dad really fast didn't he? He'll be in heaven when he comes home.


He took to my dad instantly. He just loves my dad so much. He is constantly under his feet. If my dad gets up out of his chair, he is right there with them. When I called the ambulance the other night, I had to put him in the other room because it wasnt that he was being mean, he just didnt want anyone to bother my dad. Brinkley on the other hand was all wiggle butt and basically saying come on in boys. LOL!!!! Its a hospital that I am very familiar with from working as a paramedic. So I know a lot of the staff. And my husband was a surgeon there so they are wonderful.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> Donna, sorry to hear that about your dad. just curious about the bacteria and his isolation. i have two in mind. sorry but thats the nurse in me coming out. i hope your dad is back to his ole self soon. Denise


I PM'd you Denise. Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hope your dad is ok Donna! I am sure you, Brinkley and Barney are looking forward to his home coming!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I PM'd you Denise. Thanks for your kind thoughts.


didn't get it, how is your dad? i hope he is feeling better. Denise


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

daddysgirl said:


> didn't get it, how is your dad? i hope he is feeling better. Denise


Will send it again Denise. He is doing better and going back for surgery in the morning.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ugh! You didn't tell me that!!! :doh: Surgery this morning?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Donna-
Hope your dad is out of surgery this afternoon and doing great. Hopefully he will be going home soon.:crossfing .. Barney sounds like he really loves your dad.. 

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your dads way


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope your dad recovers and is home with you and, of course, Barney. The bond you described was so touching, such love.


----------

